# Hellraiser Pinhead



## Bonita69 (Nov 7, 2012)

This will be my new build and I would like to do a full head piece using gelatine.
I think I would like to color the gelatine before it is molded...any thoughts on that? Or should I use makeup after it is on my model?
Plan on sculpting the holes for the pins then adding the pins once glued to the model's face. I am thinking this will have to be 2 pieces. One for the head/bald cap and one for the full face. Then melting the two together with witch hazel....does it sound like I'm on the right track?

OPEN TO ALL INPUT AND SUGGESTIONS


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry, but I don't have any suggestions for you. I just wanted to say that I have a special love for Pinhead. Back in the 90's I had a full head mask sculpted for me. I sprayed the entire head with a UV reactive clear coat. I installed real pins on the entire head. I used it one year for a haunted hay ride and 2 halloween parties before I retired the mask.

Sounds like your molding techniques will be better.


----------



## Bonita69 (Nov 7, 2012)

Sweet! Would love to see a pic of that!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Are you thinking of using regular household gelatin like jello? Or a speacial effects medium? If your planning on using gelatin, I've tried it, and it worked for short timespans, but over an extended time period, it started to melt from body heat and sweat. I would recommend using something else if its going to be an extended evening.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

I REALLY don't recommend using gelatine por a full head piece. Unlike most prosthetic mediums, gelatine (unless foamed) doesn't breathe. This makes it much more difficult for the adhesive underneath to dry once it's been applied to skin. Therefore gelatine only works with contact adhesives such as prosaid which, even then, isn't easy to adhere. If you want a good piece but don't want to hassle with an oven I'd suggest using cold-foam.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Want to see really good how to? Go to YOU TUBE and search pinhead make up. That girl does a fantastic job of explaining how she did it and it looks fantastic!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Master-Macabre said:


> If you want a good piece but don't want to hassle with an oven I'd suggest using cold-foam.


Isn't cold foam pretty stiff?


----------

